# Bootsmotor Tümmler



## tanner (16. Februar 2005)

Hi! haben ein Tümmler Bj. 59 oder so bekommen mit faltboot. Den Motor haben wir komplett auseinander genommen, er muss des öfteren im Wasser gelegen haben (Hochwasser) , er ist total fest. Gibts da ne Lösung den wieder hinzubekommen? probieren es heute mal mit Petroleum.

danke jungs


----------



## Heiko112 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootsmotor Tümmler*

Moin wäre nicht der erste Motor der unterwasser war der wieder läuft. Aber jetzt mal ehrlich nen Motor baujahr 59 und dann noch von Tümmler|kopfkrat |kopfkrat . 


Ich glaube nicht das es sich lohnt da noch Zeit geschweige denn Geld reinzustecken. Zumal es mit ersatzteil wohl eh schlecht aussieht. Kauft euch einen Motor auf den man sich verlassen kann. Nichts ist ärgerlicher als wenn man wegen dem Motor in Stress kommt. Das ist so ärgerlich. Und kann obendrein auch noch gefährlich werden.


----------



## tanner (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootsmotor Tümmler*

Danke, welchen Benziner kannst du empfehlen?


----------



## Heiko112 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootsmotor Tümmler*

Moin also an wieviel ps dachtest du denn so?

Hatte mal ein 6 Ps Johnson. Die sind sehr robust gebaut. War auch sehr alt ca Bj. 75 . Sind gute Motoren.

Danach hatte ich ein kleinen Mercury und jetzt habe ich ein 65 Ps Mercury und danach einen 50 Ps Mercury würde immer wieder ein Mercury bekommen.  :m :m  . 
Wenn man mal teile braucht wie ein neuen Impeller oder sonst welche Verschleissteile hat man keine Probleme. Handbücher bekommt man auch nach.

Hatte zwischendurch auch einen 60 Ps Evinrude der lief mir aber zu unruhig.


----------



## tanner (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootsmotor Tümmler*

nee unter 5 ps, trotzdem danke


----------



## heinzrch (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bootsmotor Tümmler*

Hallo Tanner,

der beste kleine Motor (mit Abstand...) ist der Honda 2.3 PS. 
Viertakter, Luftgekühlt und ne Menge Schub für die Größe.
Trägt sich wie ein Handtäschchen (13kg)
Bester Preis derzeit: 639€ (Wassersport Wiesinger, Rohr)


----------

